# Warum Metacritic Entwicklern und Spielern schadet - Kolumne von Viktor Eippert



## ViktorEippert (2. Juli 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Warum Metacritic Entwicklern und Spielern schadet - Kolumne von Viktor Eippert* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Warum Metacritic Entwicklern und Spielern schadet - Kolumne von Viktor Eippert


----------



## CosmicBlue (2. Juli 2013)

Metacritic ist mir das erste Mal irgendwann bei Steam über den Weg gelaufen. Beachtet hab ich das aber nie. Das der Metascore gewichtet wird, ist aber auch nicht so neu.
Ändert aber nichts am Ergebnis: Die Seite ist Müll. Nutzlos, so wie sie zur Zeit geführt wird. Und ja, auch nachteilig für alle. Ich greife lieber zu den Wertungen der drei, vier Magazine, die ich kenne. Da bekomm ich ein weit besseres Bild.


----------



## JuicyOrange (2. Juli 2013)

Dem Kommentar kann ich gar nicht zustimmen. Die folgende Aussage zeigt sehr gut, dass der Autor nicht zu Ende gedacht hat:

"selbst wie gut New Vegas im Endeffekt ist, interessierte bei dieser Regelung nicht."

Ah! Und woher kommt das Ergebnis 'wie gut das Spiel im Endeffekt ist' ?!? Faellt es vom Himmel? Wird es von dem Ueberspielebewertungsexperten festgelegt? Nein, natuerlich nicht, denn diese Bewertung existiert so oft wie es Spieler gibt. Und jeder hat seine individuelle Meinung. Das einzige was man machen kann, ist zu versuchen einen Ueberblick ueber diese Vielzahl an Meinungen zu geben. Und genau das ist, was Metacritic macht. 

Es gaebe natuerlich vieles zu verbessern an Metacritic oder man koennte einen kleinen Ratgeber schreiben wie man sich eine differenziertere Meinung von einem Titel bilden kann. Z.B. in dem man nachschaut ob die Meinungen z.B. recht einhellig oder kontrovers sind und sich dann die jeweiligen Argumente naeher anschaut. 

Denn wenn ein Spiel z.B. im Schnitt nur eine mittlere Bewertung bekommen hat, es aber auch einige sehr gute Kritiken gab, dann sollte man sich diese mal anschauen und ueberlegen ob man die gleichen Sachen gut findet oder ob einem die gleichen Kritikpunkte nerven. Denn auch dies ermoeglicht Metacritic.com.


----------



## lolrofl13 (2. Juli 2013)

Also du erzählst hier überhaupt nichts neues, wo bleibt die "eigene" Massage zu dem Thema? Die Meinung die du hier kundtust ist einfachach nur ein Standarttext mit den Bedenken zu Metacritic.. 
Es ist ganz niedlich, wenn PCGames mal versucht ernsthaft zu werden aber mal ehrlich, die Kolumne ist Müll, bleibt einfach bei eueren Top10 von irgenwas News.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juli 2013)

Hmm ... der Punkt bzgl. Gewichtung von Publikationen war mir neu.  

Bislang dachte ich immer, die sammeln die Wertungen von mehr oder minder anerkannten Zeitschriften, Blogs, Webseiten etc. und errechnen dann einen Durchschnittswert aller Wertungen.

Wieder was gelernt! 

Allerdings halte ich nichts von Metacritic weil das Problem weiter unten anfängt: ich halte nichts von Wertungen in Zeitschriften. Was dem Redakteur keinen Spass macht, kann mir einen Dauerorgasmus vor dem PC bringen. Was Redakteure total toll und wertvoll finden, lockt bei mir bestensfalls ein Gähnen hervor.

Da nützt mir auch eine Gesamtsumme nichts, wenn schon die Wertungen nicht mit meinen persönlichen Vorlieben übereinstimmen. Selbst wenn man eine Seite / Test findet, der mit dem eigenen konform ist, zählt ja immer noch der Durchschnitt.


----------



## Vordack (2. Juli 2013)

Hab ich geschtrieben ohne über die Gewichtung informiert gewesen zu sein:

Dem kann ich auch nicht zustimmen. Ich bin zwar kein Freund von Metacritic da ich gerne meine eigene Meinung bilde und mir MC egal ist, dennoch verstehe ich es so daß dort ein Durchschnitt aller gesammelten Wertungen gebildet wird. Etwas Objektiveres geht eigentlich gar nicht wenn man ein subjektives Hobby vergleichen möchte da so viele unterschiedliche Meinungen zum tragen kommen.

Gerade das Beispiel mit NV bestätigt das doch. Es soll ein tolles Spiel gewesen sein was die MC Score von 84% bestätigt. Hätte es eine MC Score von 90 bekommen hätte es mich evtl auch fesseln können, wer weiss? Das die Entwickler die Bonuszahlung um 1% verpasst haben ist persönliches Pech. Vielleicht strengen sie sich daß nächte mal 1% mehr an  und liefern ein Spiel hab daß auch mich reizt.



edit: Ja, das mit den Gewichtungen ist mir auch neu, sollte den Artikel mal zu Ende lesen 

edit2: Deine ersten beiden Kritikpunkte kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ein spiel daß öftetr getestet wird hat mehr Einzelwertungen als ein Spiel das seltener gewehrtet wird, klar. 

Aber das mit den Gewichtungen geht gar nicht! Also hat die für mcih schon unwichtige Seite noch mehr an Glaubwürdigkeit verloren.


----------



## Ogil (2. Juli 2013)

Die meisten dieser Argumente lassen sie genauso auch gegen Spieletests in Magazinen wie "PC Games" oder "Play" richten. Auch da werden pseudo-objekte Einzelmeinungen zwanghaft in ein Zahlensystem gepresst um dem Spiel ein Wertungs-Siegel aufzupressen.

Und ich denke nicht, dass es das Druckmittel der Wertungen bei Vertragsverhandlungen erst seit Metacritic gibt. Frueher wurde dann halt eine Mindestwertung von X durch Magazin Y gefordert anstatt dem Durchschnitt auf einer Wertungsseite. Klar sah das vor 15 oder 20 Jahren vielleicht noch anders aus - aber da wurden auch noch Spiele produziert und keine Millionen-schweren Blockbuster...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juli 2013)

Metascritic... Hab zwar immer wieder davon gehört und gelesen, dieser Seite aber nie Beachtung geschenkt. Mir reichts die hiesigen Tests von PCG zu lesen, und letztendlich hängt's vom Spiel selbst ab, ob es mich zu locken weiss. Tests geben immer eine grobe Neigungs-Richtung, doch um die Paxisanwendung muss man sich schon selbst drum kümmern.


----------



## robby23 (2. Juli 2013)

Wenn man das Bewertungssystem von Metacritc für falsch hält, dann gilt das Gleiche auch für das Bewertungssystem in Magazinen. Hier wird die Meinung der Redakteure schließlich auch immer in Zahlen gepresst. Zumal man bei den Bewertungen in Magazinen mittlerweile auch oft genug den Kopf schütteln muss und sich fragt, ob die Wertung jetzt vom Redakteur oder von inoffiziellen Geschenken der Publischer herrührt. Anders sind solche (unterschiedlichen) Wertungen von Magazin zu Magazin fast nicht zu erklären.

Von daher ist eine Sammlung von unterschiedlichen Bewertungen schon sinnvoll und gibt immerhin eine Tendenz. 
Was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann: hier wird hier einerseits die Vermischung von Meinungen kleinerer Blogs mit denen großer Magazinen moniert, gleichzeitig aber die Gewichtung eben dieser kritisiert. Ja was denn jetzt? Entweder man behandelt große und kleine gleich, oder man gewichtet sie eben. Klingt doch nach einem gewissen Kompromiss. Dass das ganze System wenig transparent ist, ist der einzige gerechtfertigte Kritikpunkt. Trotzdem finde ich Meinungen für die Bewertung der Qualität von Spielen noch westentlich aussagekräftiger als Verkaufszahlen, auch wenn diese vollständigkeitshalber dabei stehen sollten.

Der Umstand, dass Publisher Metacritk als Verhandlungsgrundlage nehmen ist genauso falsch wie peinlich, denn dies ist eigentlich ein Eingeständnis dafür, dass die Publischer keine Ahnung von der Spielelandschaft und den Interessen der Spieler haben und so versuchen, sich einen oberflächlichen Überblick zu verschaffen. Aber das erklärt vielleicht auch, warum so viele momentan rote Zahlen schreiben. Wer zu faul für eine anständige Markt- und Produktanalyse ist, hat weniger Erfolg.

Ein für mich sinvoller Weg war bisher der, Spiele die mein Interesse geweckt, haben stetig zu verfolgen und wenigstens zwei Tests dazu zu lesen. Decken sich die Ergebnisse mit denen bei Amazon und Metacritc hat man ein relativ umfangreiches Informationsbundle. 
Eine optimale Objektivierung von subjektiven Meinungen ist aber niemals möglich. Da hilft eben nur ein Kompromiss, und der heißt für Spieler (nicht für Publisher) Metacritc.


----------



## Bonkic (2. Juli 2013)

das mit der gewichtung wußte ich auch nicht, ansonsten ist das aber alles wirklich nix neues.
der metascore ist, wie allerdings auch jede andere wertung, nichts weiter als eine zahl, die für sich alleine genommen wenig bis gar nix aussagt. 
das ist aber eigentlich auch jedem bekannt und trotzdem wollen die allermeisten ja offenbar nicht auf diese zahl unter dem test verzichten.


----------



## McTrevor (2. Juli 2013)

Als erster Anhaltspunkt ist so ein Score nicht schlecht. Spiele mit grottigen Wertungen braucht man im allgemeinen nicht groß recherchieren. Hat es eine passable Wertung und passt in mein Genre wird dann recherchiert. Ob ich ein Spiel dann kaufe mache ich aber von den Review-Texten abhängig. Eben um mehr oder weniger sicher gehen zu können, dass es vom Geschmack her kompatibel ist. Wer nur anhand einer Zahl ein Spiel kauft, ist selber schuld.

Bis dann denn!

McTrevor


----------



## Exar-K (2. Juli 2013)

Metacritic gefällt mir aus einem Grund recht gut. Es ist eine Übersicht von Links zu den jeweiligen Testberichten diverser Seiten. So kann ich gebündelt mehrere Reviews zu einem Spiel durchlesen, ohne jedes einzeln suchen zu müssen.


----------



## Briareos (2. Juli 2013)

Schöner Artikel, danke Viktor. Vor allem der Punkt mit der (wie auch immer gearteten gewichtung) war auch mir neu und erzeugt bei mir ein sehr ungutes "Durchschnitts-Manipulation"-Gefühl.



JuicyOrange schrieb:


> Das einzige was man machen kann, ist zu versuchen einen Ueberblick ueber diese Vielzahl an Meinungen zu geben. Und genau das ist, was Metacritic macht.


Nicht wenn man sagt, dass die Meinung X mehr wert ist als Meinung Y.



JuicyOrange schrieb:


> Es gaebe natuerlich vieles zu verbessern an Metacritic oder man koennte einen kleinen Ratgeber schreiben wie man sich eine differenziertere Meinung von einem Titel bilden kann. Z.B. in dem man nachschaut ob die Meinungen z.B. recht einhellig oder kontrovers sind und sich dann die jeweiligen Argumente naeher anschaut.


Man benötigt ein Handbuch um Metacritic sinnvoll zu nutzen? oO Davon mal abgesehen hat es Viktor mit dem Satz



> Oder noch besser: Blendet Wertungen gedanklich ganz aus und konzentriert  euch stattdessen auf den Text/die Aussage von (Test)-Berichten, um so  zu einer eigenen Einschätzung zu gelangen.


ziemlich genau getroffen und genau das ausgedrückt, was auch du geschrieben hast und was einem durchschnittlichen Menschen auch ohne Bedienungsanleitung von selber einfallen sollte.


----------



## Tirima (2. Juli 2013)

Hm, ich fühle mich stark an das "Recount"-Problem erinnert. In manchen MMORPGs ist ein Charakter ja oft nur so viel wert wie die von ihm gelieferten DPS-Zahlen. Dass hinter einem Charakter aber wesentlich mehr Fähigkeiten stecken wird dabei übersehen.

Insofern handelt es sich dann bei beiden Systemen, also Metacritic und Recount, um Dinge, welche ursprünglich in guter Absicht erstellt wurden, jedoch zu einer Geißel des Genres wurden.


----------



## Fireball8 (2. Juli 2013)

lolrofl13 schrieb:


> Also du erzählst hier überhaupt nichts neues, wo bleibt die "eigene" Massage zu dem Thema? Die Meinung die du hier kundtust ist einfachach nur ein Standarttext mit den Bedenken zu Metacritic..
> Es ist ganz niedlich, wenn PCGames mal versucht ernsthaft zu werden aber mal ehrlich, die Kolumne ist Müll, bleibt einfach bei eueren Top10 von irgenwas News.


 
Gut, dass Typen wie du nicht für die Allgemeinheit stehen...dein Kommentar ist einfach nur lächerlich. Ich z.B. wusste sowas noch nicht. Wenn dir PCGames nicht gefällt, verlass die Seite/Community. Punkt.

Zum Thema: Habe mich ehrlichgesagt noch nie mit Metascores auseinandergesetzt, ich gucke mir den vielleicht mal an, aber ansonsten ist mir der eigentlich auch egal, weil ich auch lieber auf Tests zum Selberlesen vertraue, so erfährt man nunmal viel eher, ob das Spiel Inhalte hat, die einen ansprechen oder nicht.

Auf der einen Seite machen die mit dem Score ja eigentlich nichts falsch, sie geben einfach die Durchschnitsswertung aller Wertungen an, was doch auch der Sinn dahinter ist und viele ja auch interessiert oder nicht. Für den ersten Blick ist sowas ja nicht schlecht, nur weiß man ja einfach nie, was genau man dann hat.
Dass der verfälscht wird ist natürlich bescheuert und beweist nur, dass man sich lieber 'nen paar Tests durchlesen sollte, bevor man sich das entsprechende Game zulegt. 
Wie er in der Industrie benutzt wird ist sowieso affig und sowas ist bescheuerterweise fast überall Gang und Gäbe. Quantität vor Qualität, hooray, zum Kotzen ist sowas  Alles und Jeder läuft nur dem einen Ideal hinterher. Da lobe ich mir jedes Mal Dinge (nicht nur in der Spieleindustrie), die aus der Reihe springen!

Ansonsten finde ich die Kolumnen und Specials in letzter Zeit echt nett und gut zum Lesen, hoffe da kommen noch mehr von 

MfG Fireball


----------



## Vordack (2. Juli 2013)

Ist doch kar daß ein Redaktuer einer Spielezeitschrift gegen Metacritic ist, so suggeriert uns Metacritic doch daß es nur auf die Zahlen ankiommt, nicht aber um den Text für den eben dieser Redakteuer bezahlt wird. 

Wenn man sich der Arbeitsweise von Metacritic bewusst ist ist es mMn eine gute Ergänzung zum normalen Wertungssystem. Es ist den Publishern ja auch nicht unwichtig wie man aus dem Text heraushören kann. Ich habe jedenfalls noch nie von einem Spielevertrag gehört wo den Entwicklern ein Bous bei erreichen einer PC-Games Wertung von 85% oder höher geboten wurde. 

Man könnte also argumentieren daß es sich positiv auf die Spielelandschaft auswirkt da die Spielewertungen den Publishern durch Metacritic wichtiger geworden sind.


----------



## Schlechtmacher (2. Juli 2013)

In der Gewichtung generell sehe ich nicht so das Problem, eben weil wie im Artikel beschrieben "eine "7/10" von der englischen Zeitschrift Edge beileibe nicht mit einer "7/10" von IGN oder Game Informer gleichzusetzen ist". Sehr wohl ein Problem ist allerdings, dass der Schlüssel nicht transparent ist.

Als Käufer gebe ich aber ohnehin wenig auf Zahlen, schon gar nicht auf Prozentwerte, die m.M.n. viel zu fein eingeteilt sind. Ich glaube niemandem, dass er den Unterschied zwischen einer 76 und einer 77 tatsächlich bemerkt. Wenn ich mich für ein Spiel interessiere, lese ich ein bis zwei Tests, ein paar Käuferbewerungen und schaue mir vor allem mal ein Gameplay-Video an, dann bin ich im Bilde.


----------



## Hawkins (2. Juli 2013)

Ich achte nie auf die Metacritic eines Games. Wenn mich ein Spiel interessiert und ich mir überlege es zu kaufen schau ich mir ein paar Youtube Videos an ("lets play" etc) und lese im Forum des Spieles.

Hab auch die PC Games abonniert, nur kommen die Tests zu neuen Games für mich meist zu spät heraus, oft 2-4 Wochen nachdem das Game schon released ist. Ich lese die Pc Games mittlerweile eigentlich nicht mehr wegen der Spieletests sondern dem rest


----------



## leckmuschel (2. Juli 2013)

ich achte sowieso mehr auf die userwertungen. die stimmen zu 90% immer.
ein xtes call of duty erhält dort richtigerweite eine geringe userwertung, wenn es nichts neues bietet, wohingegen cod 4 eine hohe wertung hat.
hab damit viele alte spieleperlen, die ich nicht kannte, kennengelernt.
und bei weiteren entscheidungen helfen mir trailer und lets player, um die qualität des spieles zu sehen und zu erkennen.


----------



## FreezerX (2. Juli 2013)

Besitzt ein Spiel einen Metascore von 90, dann ist das auf keinen Fall so zu sehen, dass jeder einzelne das Spiel (sehr) gut findet. Der Metascore spiegelt nur eine Wahrscheinlichkeitsverteilung wider, bei der vermutlich der Großteil begeistert ist und ein geringerer Teil enttäuscht ist. 

Daher würde ich beim Metascore keinesfalls auf einzelne Punkte Unterschied achten, sondern dass die Wertung in einem bestimmten Rahmen liegt (und ggf. Fachpresse und User nicht erheblich auseinanderdriften). Unter der *Viel*zahl von betrachteten Spielen würde ich dann auf jeden Fall die vollständig eigene Entscheidung treffen, vollkommen ohne auf einzelne Punkte dann zu achten.

Das Problem heute ist einfach, dass die ersten Bewertungen einen _finanziell_ sehr großen Wert besitzen, da es ähnlich wie bei Pinguinen ist: Keiner springt ins Eisloch, aber springt der Erste, springen viele nach.


----------



## Svatlas (2. Juli 2013)

Wer achtet denn schon auf Metacritic. Jeder Mensch mit gesundem Menschenverstand, sieht doch das die Wertung total verfälscht ist. Da bewerten irgendwelche Vollhonks Spiele mit 1 Punkt und ziehen damit den kompletten Schnitt runter. Egal wie schlecht oder gut ein Spiel sein mag, aber 1 Punkt schafft nur EA mit seinen Offline Server (Spass). Selbst das schlechteste Spiel aller Zeiten würde mehr als 1 Punkt erzielen.

Daher pick ich mir immer nur die guten und nicht so guten Beiträge raus und versuche mir ein Bild davon zumachen, da ich auch nicht jedem Spiele Redakteur glauben schenke. Generell stimme ich dem Thema zu! Wer sich auf diese Art der Bewertung einlässt, geht den falschen Weg!

Was mir persönlich stark aufgefallen ist, das dort die sogenannten Indie Title absolut gehypt werden (egal wie schlecht die sind) und viele gute andere Spiele einfach nur bewusst nieder gemacht werden, um den großen Entwicklern zu schaden.

Metacritic ist nichts anderes, wie ein oberflächiges Instrument, für oberflächige Leute, die absoluten Spaß am Shitstorm und Co haben! Bezieht sich nur auf die privaten Statements.

Finde solche Bewertungen, sollten von Leuten gemacht werden die es auch gelernt haben, auch wenn es da gute und schlechte gibt! Aber generell sollten private Bewertungen nie dort einfließen, da es mittlerweile einfach zu viele dumme Leute gibt, die sich einen Spaß daraus machen anderen Schaden zu wollen.

Bei Stiftung Warentest testet ja auch kein Bauarbeiter den Pc-Monitor!


----------



## traveljunkie (2. Juli 2013)

Egal wo bewertet wird, es wird auch manipuliert und/oder funktioniert nur fehlerhaft. Ob nun Metacritic, Ratingagenturen oder sogar die Schufa. 

Überall machen die gleichen Fehler die gleichen Probleme.


----------



## Svatlas (2. Juli 2013)

traveljunkie schrieb:


> Egal wo bewertet wird, es wird auch manipuliert und/oder funktioniert nur fehlerhaft. Ob nun Metacritic, Ratingagenturen oder sogar die Schufa.
> 
> Überall machen die gleichen Fehler die gleichen Probleme.



Stimmt schon. Nur arbeiten da keine zb 12 jährigen, da deren Meinung erst gar nicht akzeptiert wird. Bei Metacritic fließt ja sämtlicher geistiger Unsinn mit ein, egal wie reif oder alt die Person ist. Das hat einfach nichts mit Qualifikation oder Qualität zutun.


----------



## knarfe1000 (2. Juli 2013)

Svatlas schrieb:


> Wer achtet denn schon auf Metacritic. Jeder Mensch mit gesundem Menschenverstand, sieht doch das die Wertung total verfälscht ist. Da bewerten irgendwelche Vollhonks Spiele mit 1 Punkt und ziehen damit den kompletten Schnitt runter. Egal wie schlecht oder gut ein Spiel sein mag, aber 1 Punkt schafft nur EA mit seinen Offline Server (Spass). Selbst das schlechteste Spiel aller Zeiten würde mehr als 1 Punkt erzielen.



Das wird ja durch Fanboy-Wertungen (100 Punkte) ausgeglichen


----------



## LordCrash (2. Juli 2013)

Naja, das Problem dabei ist aber nicht Metacritic selbst, sondern die Publisher, die die Inhalte dieser Seite falsch vermitteln bzw "missbrauchen". Wenn man es mal ganz nüchtern betrachtet, kann Metacritic eine prima Informationsquelle sein, wenn man sich über ein Spiel informieren möchte. Und zwar nicht deshalb, weil es einen "Gesamtschnitt" gibt, sondern weil dort sehr viele Tests und Usermeinungen zusammengetragen werden und man sich dann die Tests anschauen kann, die einem selbst als wichtig/gut/interessant erscheinen.
Das ist zumindest weitaus besser, als wenn man ein Spiel nur deshalb kauft, weil die PC Games sagt, dass es geil ist. Metacritic ist ein guter Weg, andere Meinungen/Tests kurz und bündig zu recherchieren. Klar würde es auch eine Googlesuche tun, aber das ist schon wieder mit mehr Aufwand verbunden und ist weniger übersichtlich.
Dazu kommt noch, dass die Userwertung meist mehr Aufschluss über ein Spiel gibt, als die Expertenwertung. Klar sollte auch hier eine gewisse Anzahl an Wertungen vorliegen, damit das Ergebnis aussagekräftig ist und damit Ausreißer und "Verrisse" etc. keinen großen Einfluss haben. Aber bei einer ausreichend großen Datenmenge ist das ein sehr guter Trendmesser, wie eben IMDB bei Filmen. Man mag ja im Einzelfall durchaus von der "Durchschnittsmeinung" abweichen, aber im Grundsatz ist die IMDB-Wertung wie auch die Metacritic-Userwertung für Spiele meist ganz treffsicher.
Das Kritische an Metacritic selbst ist also der "Durchschnittswert" der Tests, der in der Tat irgendwie zusammengewurstet wird und oftmals missbraucht wird (wie bei Fallout NV). Daher sollte man sich eben immer ein gesundes Misstrauen bei dieser Wertung behalten...


----------



## LOX-TT (2. Juli 2013)

auf Metacritic und GameRankings hab ich eh nie was gegeben.


----------



## belakor602 (2. Juli 2013)

Ich habe auch schon gemischte Ehrfahrungen mit Metacritic gemacht. Beispielweise ist dort Batman Arkham City und Asylum sehr  stark hochgehyped, und da selbst die Tester und die Spieler das Spiel hochgelobt haben, habe ich es mir gekauft ohne groß noch zu schauen worum es in dem Spiel geht und wie es aufgebaut ist. Einen Fehlkauf würde ich es nicht nennen, und schlecht (aka Bugs oder Designfehler) sind die Spiele auch nicht, aber so viel Spaß machen sie mir persöhnlich nicht. Ein Fan von Batman bin ich ja eigentlich nicht, und das Kampfsystem ist auch langweilig. Das Schleichsystem find ich zwar ganz cool und Joker ist auch ein toller Character aber das wars dann auch schon. Also für die 91 dies Asylum hat auf Metacritic macht es definitiv mir persönlich nicht so viel Spaß. 

Deswegen habe ich mich entschlossen ab jetzt ein paar überaus positive, ein paar eher negative und ein paar Durchschnittswertungen zu lesen, um mir ein Bild zu machen. Wenn man mehrere Meinungen hernimmt, und sowohl aus der Perspektive des Fanboys, Haters und dem der es OK gefunden hat, ansieht dann kristalliesiert sich ein viel klareres Bild heraus.
Und am besten ist es wenn TotalBiscuit es mal angeguckt hat, denn bei ihm sind es gleich keine Reviews sonder Previews wo er je nach Spiel ca.20-50 Min ein Spiel präsentiert und seine Meinung abgibt OHNE eine Wertung in Zahlen auszudrücken. Und da kann ich mir das klarste Bild vom Spiel machen und sehen ob es mir Spaß macht oder nicht.


----------



## baummonster (2. Juli 2013)

Naja, bisi komisch is der Artikel schon. Erst wird bemängelt dass alle Wertungen in einen Topf geworfen werden, paar Zeilen später ist man auf einmal erbost dass die Wertungen doch unterschiedlich gewichtet werden.
Bei der Sache mit den Bonuszahlungen bzw Vertragsbedingungen basierend auf metacritic Ratings wird auch erst umgedreht ein Schuh draus. Was kann die Seite denn dafür wenn jemand völlig anderes einen Vertrag eingeht, der auf den Werten eben dieser Seite basiert? Wären diese Zahlungen stattdessen zB an eine festgelegte Anzahl von Verkäufen, Vorbestellungen oder was geknüpft gewesen, würde sich kein Mensch drüber aufregen.

Anonsten kann ich LordCrash nur zustimmen. Gesunder Menschenverstand ist hier, wie bei so vielen Dingen im Internet, mal wieder mal das A und O


----------



## dangee (2. Juli 2013)

So eine Wichtung hat auch Vorteile und kann zu einem objektiven Überblick beitragen. So gebe ich der PCG-Wertung mehr Vertauen als einem 0815 Revolverblog. Hat das Spiel bei IGN  und PC Games Wertungen von je 7/10 (-> 65-74 Punkte) im Mittel sagen wir 70/100 und der Revolverblock tischt eine 10/100 auf finde ich es nur richtig, wenn der Metascore nicht auf 50 fällt. Dabei wäre es interessanter, wenn man den Median statt den ar. Mittelwert angibt.


Zudem: 7 ist ungleich 70; korrekt. Aber 7/10 ist ein Wert im Bereich von 65-74 / 100. Im Schnitt beschreibt eine 7/10 somit eine 70/100 oder andersherum eine 65/100 beschreibt ebenso eine 7/10 wie eine 74/100.


----------



## LordCrash (2. Juli 2013)

dangee schrieb:


> So eine Wichtung hat auch Vorteile und kann zu einem objektiven Überblick beitragen. So gebe ich der PCG-Wertung mehr Vertauen als einem 0815 Revolverblog. Hat das Spiel bei IGN  und PC Games Wertungen von je 7/10 (-> 65-74 Punkte) im Mittel sagen wir 70/100 und der Revolverblock tischt eine 10/100 auf finde ich es nur richtig, wenn der Metascore nicht auf 50 fällt. Dabei wäre es interessanter, wenn man den Median statt den ar. Mittelwert angibt.
> 
> 
> Zudem: 7 ist ungleich 70; korrekt. Aber 7/10 ist ein Wert im Bereich von 65-74 / 100. Im Schnitt beschreibt eine 7/10 somit eine 70/100 oder andersherum eine 65/100 beschreibt ebenso eine 7/10 wie eine 74/100.


 
Naja, das Problem ist dabei leider auch, dass die Spieleindustrie so eine komische Bewertungsskala hat, zumindest in den "mainstream" Publikationen. Denn tatsächlich reicht die Skala nicht von 1 bis 10 bzw. von 1 bis 100, sondern nur von 4/5 - 10 und 40/50 bis 100.

Es gibt aber auch "ehrliche" Skalen, die wirklich von 1 ausgehen. Dort bekommen dann Spiele eine 7, die woanders eine 8 oder sogar 9 bekommen haben.....


----------



## baiR (2. Juli 2013)

Zuerst einmal muss ich sagen, dass dies eine super Kolumne ist. Ich stimme dir vollkommen zu. Ich finde es echt schade, dass viele Spiele wegen dieser verdammten Seite untergehen. Ich muss zugeben, dass ich mir auf Metacritic schon so einige Wertungsdurchschnitte angesehen habe aber immer erst wenn meine Entscheidung schon feststand. Ich habe bisher bei keinem Spielekauf der letzten Jahre, meine Kaufentscheidung von der Wertung abhängig gemacht. 

Außerdem muss man auch nicht viel über ein Spiel lesen um zu wissen ob einem das Spiel gefällt. Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit sich Gameplayvideos anzusehen. Ich nutze aber persönlich, mein Wissen was ich mit der Zeit mit lesen diverser Artikel auf VGZ, PCG und co. angehäuft habe und gucke mir als Ergänzung auch Gameplayvideos an.



> Welchem Metascore kann ich mehr trauen? Dem für Diablo 3 bestehend aus  86 Einzelwertungen oder dem für das Hardcore-Nischen-Strategiespiel  Sengoku mit 13 Einzelkritiken? Für mich lautet die Antwort eindeutig:  gar keinem! Oft genug hatte ich mit laut Metascore angeblich mäßigen  Spielen sehr viel Spaß und ebenso umgekehrt. Klar, da spielt auch der  persönliche Geschmack mit rein. Doch an der unweigerlichen Ungenauigkeit  dieser pseudo-objektiven Schnittwertungen ändert das nichts.


Das ist der Punkt! Ich habe mit Silent Hill Downpour, Dead Island und Enslaved deutlich mehr Spaß gehabt als es die Metacritic auszusagen vermag. Die meisten kapieren aber nicht, dass soetwas wie Spaßspiel nicht messbar und auf jeden übertragbar ist. Manchen spielen halt gerne Golf und manch andere finden es total öde und spielen lieber Fußball. Genauso verhält es sich mit den Spielen und den verschiedenen Genres.


----------



## Ghorgal (2. Juli 2013)

wer auf metacritic achtet ist doch selbst schuld. ich habe noch nie darauf geachtet und ich kenne auch keinen in meinen umfeld der darauf achtet. 
bewertungen, auch von spielemagazinen sind letztendlich doch immer subjektiv oder sowieso gekauft.

ich würde z.b. "the last of us" mit 42% bewerten: 
Fazit: gut erzählter, grafisch und spielerisch veralteter interaktiver film.

generell würden games mit weniger als 25h spieldauer immer unter 50% kassieren, denn 2 euro/stunde spielspaß find ich doch arg teuer.


----------



## baiR (2. Juli 2013)

Ghorgal schrieb:


> wer auf metacritic achtet ist doch selbst schuld. ich habe noch nie darauf geachtet und ich kenne auch keinen in meinen umfeld der darauf achtet.
> bewertungen, auch von spielemagazinen sind letztendlich doch immer subjektiv oder sowieso gekauft.
> 
> ich würde z.b. "the last of us" mit 42% bewerten:
> Fazit: gut erzählter, grafisch und spielerisch veralteter interaktiver film.


 
Ich würde The Last of Us 93% geben. Spielerisch fand ich The Last of Us schon anspruchsvoll. Man konnte sich immerhin nicht stumpf überall durchballern sondern musste auch mal an Gegner vorbeischleichen oder wegrennen. Im Spiel spielt die Atmosphäre nämlich die größere Rolle. Im großen und ganzen war The Last of Us nicht perfekt aber mich hat das Spiel so sehr gefesselt, dass ich es nicht erwarten konnte weiterzuspielen. Bei The Last of Us griff alles gut ineinander. 
Hingegen würde ich Gears of War 3 spielerisch besser beurteilen aber dort hatte ich nicht immer so großes Verlangen weiterzuspielen wie bei The Last of Us denn bei TLOU hielt mich die Story und die Abwechslung bei großer Laune. Für mich ist The Last of Us einer der besten Spiele die ich je gespielt habe. 

So können die Meinungen halt auseinander gehen. Soetwas sollte man sich bei Betrachtung von Metacritic mal vor Augen führen.



> generell würden games mit weniger als 25h spieldauer immer unter 50%  kassieren, denn 2 euro/stunde spielspaß find ich doch arg teuer.



Ich habe lieber die Hälfte der Spielzeit und bin permanent gut unterhalten als 25h Spielzeit zu haben und sich vieles wiederholt.
Was die Spielzeit betrifft, finde ich 2€ pro Stunde Spielspaß nicht zu viel wenn man bedenkt wie teuer die Produktionen der Spiele heutzutage sind. Wo hast du sonst ein so gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis? Qualität hat eben ihren Preis.


----------



## Pr34cher (2. Juli 2013)

Aus einigen subjektiven Werten macht Metacritic einen Mittelwert nach "möglichst" objektiven Regeln. Da fällt die Wertung des (wahrscheinlich nicht) gekauften Gurkenblattes eben nicht mehr auf. Wer überhaupt etwas auf Bewertungen nach Zahlensystemen gibt, der findet hier die IMHO beste Lösung. Wahrscheinlich lesen aber die meisten die Texte (so wie ich).

Metacritic hat für FO:NV 39 Critics-Wertungen zum Gesamtwert 84 zusammengeführt, übrigens auch genau die eingeflossene Wertung der PC Games (Germany) (wie dort angegeben).
Um Leistung EXTRA zu bezahlen (in FO:NV ein Bonus), sollte man sie, so objektiv wie möglich, messen können. Die Marke kann man dann eben auch knapp verfehlen. Da finde ich dieses System nachvollziehbar und ok. Ich verstehe noch nicht ganz, warum es schlecht sein soll nach einer guten Bewertung über eine solche Bandbreite zu streben. Noch dazu sehe ich Titel großer Studios und kleine Indie-Titel mit hohen Wertungen. Ich sehe keine Einfluß Metacritics auf die Spielgestaltung. Wenn es aber dazu führt, dass Bug-verseuchte Titel trotz Marketing Hype abgestraft werden, vielen Dank Metacritic.

Vielleicht wolltest Du sagen, dass 75 ein guter Wert, bzw ein gutes Spiel sein kann, und wohl jeder nur noch nach 90+ schaut. Da stimme ich voll zu. Aber ein Spiel mit der Aussage zu bewerben es hat 75+ bei Metacritic ist für mich nur eins von mehreren Kriterien, darunter würde ich halt noch näher hinschauen.


----------



## Enisra (2. Juli 2013)

Ich muss sagen
Danke Viktor, 100% deiner Meinung

Eigentlich tun mir die Leute auch Leid die die Seite irgendwie für Nützlich halten, nicht nur weil irgendwo ein Durchschnitt oder ergänzung vorgegauckelt wird, eine Wertung ist nichts Wert ohne die Meinung, denn mal ehrlich, es ist schon blauäugig anzunehmen das JEDER Tester auf der WELT auch halbwegs objektiv wertet, grade bei Speziellen Titeln gibt es ja auch immer mehr Leute die sich auch grade dadurch profilieren wollen in dem sie Wertungen danach verteilen, wie die Meinung im Vorfeld ist, wo dann halt nur der Gedanke eines Tests für´n arsch ist, mir zu sagen ob ein Titel gut oder schlecht ist, denn dann ist das nur Hatefuel
Oder auch wenn einer mit einem Titel nichts anfangen kann und dann einem Titel eine schlechte Wertung reindrückt, das zieht den Schnitt auch nach unten und der Leichtgläubige denkt sich das Spiel wäre schlecht, obwohl man, würde man den Test lesen instant erkennen, dass der Redakteur besser irgendwas anderes als Spiele testen sollte


----------



## Mendos (2. Juli 2013)

Die Wertung auf Metacritic sagt nichts aus, das stimmt. Aber ich bin auch der Meinung, daß das Problem viel früher anfängt. Der Großteil der Wertungen der sogenannten Fachpresse ist doch für die Tonne. Besonders bewußt wird einem das immer, wenn mal wieder eine erhebliche Divergenz zwischen Text und Wertung besteht. Da wird dies und jenes kritisiert und unzählige Schwächen aufgezählt, aber trotzdem eine Wertung über 90 vergeben? Unverständlich.

Sorry, aber zu viele Spiele, die ich absolut enttäuschend fand, erhielten überall Traumwertungen. Da les ich lieber ein paar Kritiken von Spielern oder schau in ein Let's play auf Youtube rein. Damit bekomme ich wenigstens ein grobes Gefühl, ob mir das Spiel gefallen könnte.


----------



## motzerator (2. Juli 2013)

So eine nummerische Bewertung ist nur ein erster Anhaltspunkt, letztendlich muss man eh den Text aufmerksam lesen, um die nötigen Infromationen zusammen zu bekommen, ob einem das Game gefallen kann. Ich kenne kein Bewertungssystem, das dabei hilft, das währe mal was.

Nehmen wir mal einen Shooter: Mich interessieren da vor allem Fragen wie Speicherfunktion, Schwierigkeitsgrad, Anzahl verfügbarer Waffen, Taktische Möglichkeiten, Wiederspielwert:

- Kann ich jederzeit speichern oder hat das Spiel ein hohes Wiederholungs- und somit Frustpotential? SInd die Spiecherpunkte gut gesetzt oder fies?
- Wie sieht es mit der Schwierigkeit aus, kann man das Spiel erstmal auf einer einfachen Schwierigkeit durchzocken und sich dann an höhere Scheirigkeitsgrade wagen? Wie beispielsweise in Dead Space?
- Hab ich immer nur zwei Waffen oder kann ich eine große Auswahl mitschleppen? Ich bevorzuge letzteres. Hat man nur zwei Waffen, ist das Spiel zwar prinzipiell einfacher, weil passende Wummen eh überall bereit sind, aber schöner ist es doch, bei vielen Waffen die Taktik zu nutzen, die sich dadurch ergibt und hilft, schwere Stellen besser zu meistern wenn man vorher mit der Munition genügsam umgeht.
- Wie ist das Spiel taktisch organisiert? Hat man ständig Stellen, wo man irgendwo hinunter springt und nicht zurück kann oder laufen einem gar die Heinzelmännchen hinterher und sperren hinter einem die Türen zu oder kann man auch orlaufen um die Mobs zu spawnen und dann zurück und aus der Deckung heraus alles erledigen? Was mich nervt, sind unlogische Situationen wie eben die ständig versperrten Rückzugsmöglichkeiten.
- Wie sieht es mit dem Wiederspielwert aus? In vielen Games sammelt man allerlei schöne Waffen und Munition und am ende ist Game Over. Da finde ich es toll, wenn man seinen Krempel speichern und damit weiterspielen kann, eventuell auch einen höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad. Das ist leicht zu erreichen im Game und macht mir viel Spass. Leider vermisst man es oft, ich glaube ich hätte Metro 2033 gleich nochmal gezockt, wenn ich nicht wieder bei 0 hätte anfangen müssen. Man bekommt so mehr SPielzeit für sein Geld


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Juli 2013)

Gute Kolumne und ich kann dem Ganzen nur zustimmen. Das Ganze hat ja auch mittlerweile so groteske Züge angenommen, dass ich teilweise von manchen Leuten in Foren schon gelesen habe, dass sie sich nur Spiele kaufen, die eine Wertung von 85 und höher haben.
Wie albern. Da das Spielen ja einfach Geschmacksache ist. Es gibt manchmal Spiele, die werden von der Presse umjubelt, bekommen 90er Wertungen und man selbst findet die dann einfach nur total langweilig. Genauso auch umgekehrt. Wie oft hatte ich schon einen Riesenspaß mit einem Spiel, was eher nur eine durchschnittliche Wertung bekam.
Neu war für mich aber auch, dass diese Metacritic-Wertungen so "manipuliert" werden, das wußte ich auch nicht.
Ich denke mal, als man damals diese Wertungen für die Spielemagazine "erfunden" hatte, wollte man sie lediglich als eine Art Richtwert und auch, um Spiele miteinander vergleichen zu können, welches Spiel denn nun das bessere ist. Man hat aber sicher damals nicht damit gerechnet, dass das Ganze mal so ausartet und das Entwickler sogar danach bezahlten werden, welche Durchschnittswertung sie bei Plattformen wie metacritic bekommen. Das zeigt wie krank und pervers das ganze System mittlerweile geworden ist.
Nur was kann man dagegen tun? Ich befürchte, dass die einzige Möglichkeit wäre, wenn die großen Spielemagazine sich zusammentun und gemeinsam die Wertungen komplett abschaffen. Am Ende des Testes nur noch die Pro- und Contrapunkte und eine "Kaufempfehlung des Redakteurs: Ja / nein?" und das war es. Das wäre natürlich am Anfang für einige Leser ein Schock, mit der Zeit würden es aber sicher viele akzeptieren und auch dann sehen, dass dieses System besser ist. Das große Problem ist eben: Irgendwann muss es jemand wagen und die Wertungen abschaffen.


----------



## ViktorEippert (2. Juli 2013)

lolrofl13 schrieb:


> Also du erzählst hier überhaupt nichts neues, wo bleibt die "eigene" Massage zu dem Thema? Die Meinung die du hier kundtust ist einfachach nur ein Standarttext mit den Bedenken zu Metacritic..
> Es ist ganz niedlich, wenn PCGames mal versucht ernsthaft zu werden aber mal ehrlich, die Kolumne ist Müll, bleibt einfach bei eueren Top10 von irgenwas News.


 
1. Ist das keine News, sondern eine Kolumne. Ich muss also nichts Neues erzählen, sondern nur meine Meinung zum Besten geben.
2. Ist das nunmal meine Meinung. Wenn du das für einen Stadardtext hälst, freut es mich, dass du so hohe Standards hast. ;P
3. Heißt das Wort Message. Aber eine Massage wäre jetzt tatsächlich nicht schlecht.



JuicyOrange schrieb:


> Dem Kommentar kann ich gar nicht zustimmen.  Die folgende Aussage zeigt sehr gut, dass der Autor nicht zu Ende  gedacht hat:
> 
> "selbst wie gut New Vegas im Endeffekt ist, interessierte bei dieser Regelung nicht."
> 
> Ah! Und woher kommt das Ergebnis 'wie gut das Spiel im Endeffekt ist'  ?!? Faellt es vom Himmel? Wird es von dem Ueberspielebewertungsexperten  festgelegt? Nein, natuerlich nicht, denn diese Bewertung existiert so  oft wie es Spieler gibt. Und jeder hat seine individuelle Meinung. Das  einzige was man machen kann, ist zu versuchen einen Ueberblick ueber  diese Vielzahl an Meinungen zu geben. Und genau das ist, was Metacritic  macht.


 
Natürlich hast du da grundlegend recht. Nur ist dieser Überblick aus genannten Gründen verfälscht. Bei einer Seite, die alle Tests und Wertungen in ihrer ursprünglichen Form sammelt und einfach auflistet, wäre das was anderes. Aber in der Form suggeriert Metacritic meiner Meinung nach einen scheinbar neutralen Mittelwert.

Natürlich kann man nicht pauschal sagen, wie gut ein Spiel ist. Wegen den angesprochenen subjektiven Meinungen. Aber das macht doch die Handhabe mit den Metascore-Vertragsklauseln nicht fairer oder gerechtfertigter. Zumal der Metascore zu einem gewissen Grad eben genau das suggeriert: einen Messwert dafür, wie gut ein Spiel sein soll.



Ogil schrieb:


> Die meisten dieser Argumente lassen sie genauso auch  gegen Spieletests in Magazinen wie "PC Games" oder "Play" richten. Auch  da werden pseudo-objekte Einzelmeinungen zwanghaft in ein Zahlensystem  gepresst um dem Spiel ein Wertungs-Siegel aufzupressen.



An dich und alle anderen mit dem gleichen Argument: Ich persönlich bevorzuge auch Testsysteme ganz ohne Wertung. Meiner Meinung nach lenken Wertungen vom eigentlichen Kern ab: dem Text/Video/Beitrag. Aber unsere Leserumfragen ergeben ständig das gleiche Ergebnis: Der Großteil der befragten Leute hält Wertungen für unverzichtbar. Viele Leute möchten eben vergleichen können. Für alle anderen gibt es ja den Text und die Möglichkeit, Wertungen eigenverantwortlich zu ignorieren. 



Ogil schrieb:


> Und ich denke nicht, dass es das Druckmittel der Wertungen bei  Vertragsverhandlungen erst seit Metacritic gibt. Frueher wurde dann halt  eine Mindestwertung von X durch Magazin Y gefordert anstatt dem  Durchschnitt auf einer Wertungsseite. Klar sah das vor 15 oder 20 Jahren  vielleicht noch anders aus - aber da wurden auch noch Spiele produziert  und keine Millionen-schweren Blockbuster...


 
Also ich hab noch nie davon gehört, dass es jemals Vertragsklauseln über Einzelwertungen von bestimmten Magazinen gab. Und es würde mich auch echt seeehr wundern. Kein Magazin und keine Webseite der Welt dürfte jemals genug Einfluss gehabt haben, um solche Klauseln zu verursachen. Der Punkt an Metacritic ist ja, dass es einen großen Teil der internationalen Fachpresse abbildet. Deswegen nehmen es immer mehr Hersteller ernster, als imo gut für die Industrie ist. Metacritic hat diese Handhabe quasi salonfähig gemacht. 



robby23 schrieb:


> Was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann: hier wird hier  einerseits die Vermischung von Meinungen kleinerer Blogs mit denen  großer Magazinen moniert, gleichzeitig aber die Gewichtung eben dieser  kritisiert. Ja was denn jetzt? Entweder man behandelt große und kleine  gleich, oder man gewichtet sie eben.


 
Also entweder man behandelt alle gleich oder überlässt es einfach dem User, eine Gewichtung vorzunehmen. Durch eine entsprechende Option, in der man die Parameter für jede von Metacritic erfasste Publikation selbst anhand des genutzten Systems bestimmen kann. Und wenn man schon dabei ist, könnte man noch eine Einstellung einbauen, mit der User bestimmen können, welche Publikationen überhaupt in die Berechnung des Metascores einfließen sollen. Also quasi ein persönlicher Metascore zusätzlich zum "normalen", der alle Wertungen berücksichtigt.
Aber so wie das jetzt von Statten geht, ist es unterschwellige Beeinflussung. Die Betreiber von Metacritic bestimmen selbst, wer mehr zählen sollte und wer weniger. Und geben dabei keinerlei Einsicht.


----------



## OldShatterhand (2. Juli 2013)

Kann Shadow nur zustimmen. Gute Arbeit, Vik! Aber man ist von dir ja nichts anderes gewohnt 
Ich selber war übrigens nie auf solchen Seiten. Hab die stets für Überflüssig gehalten.


----------



## ViktorEippert (2. Juli 2013)

Pr34cher schrieb:


> Um Leistung EXTRA zu bezahlen (in FO:NV ein Bonus), sollte man sie, so objektiv wie möglich, messen können. Die Marke kann man dann eben auch knapp verfehlen.


 
Ja, aber wie objektiv ist denn so ein Metascore? Selbst wenn es keine Gewichtung gäbe und die Wertungssysteme nicht komplett vermischt werden würde, würde ein Metascore berechnet aus 100 Wertungen, trotzdem nur aussagen, wie gut es 100 Leute *abhängig von der Wertungsphilosophie ihrer Publikation *finden. Warum also von der Wertung abhängig machen? Verkaufszahlen über einen gewissen Zeitraum könnte ich ja noch nachvollziehen für Bonuszahlungen. Das sind harte, unumstößliche Fakten, die zudem viel über den Erfolg eines Titels aussagen.



LordCrash schrieb:


> Naja, das Problem dabei ist aber nicht  Metacritic selbst, sondern die Publisher, die die Inhalte dieser Seite  falsch vermitteln bzw "missbrauchen". Wenn man es mal ganz nüchtern  betrachtet, kann Metacritic eine prima Informationsquelle sein, wenn man  sich über ein Spiel informieren möchte. Und zwar nicht deshalb, weil es  einen "Gesamtschnitt" gibt, sondern weil dort sehr viele Tests und  Usermeinungen zusammengetragen werden und man sich dann die Tests  anschauen kann, die einem selbst als wichtig/gut/interessant  erscheinen.



Das größte Problem ist auch für mich, was Publisher inzwischen aus und mit Metacritic machen. Abseits der untransparenten Gewichtungsnummer und der Sache mit den vermixten Wertungssystemen ist die Grundidee von Metacritic ja keine verkehrte.



LordCrash schrieb:


> Naja, das Problem ist dabei leider auch, dass  die Spieleindustrie so eine komische Bewertungsskala hat, zumindest in  den "mainstream" Publikationen. Denn tatsächlich reicht die Skala nicht  von 1 bis 10 bzw. von 1 bis 100, sondern nur von 4/5 - 10 und 40/50 bis  100.



Also bei den Publikationen, bei denen ich so unterwegs bin, wird das Wertungsspektrum grundsätzlich schon genutzt. Und ja das schließt unsere Seiten und Magazine ein. Aktuell gibt wieder schöne Gurken-Beispiele. Der Eindruck entsteht heutzutage bei einigen Publikationen deswegen, weil die Ressourcen (Seiten, Manpower, Zeit) fehlen, um wirkliche Crap-Spiele zu testen.


----------



## LordCrash (3. Juli 2013)

Naja, wenn man Metacritic für unnötig hält, müsste man folgerichtig auch das eigene Wertungssystem für unnötig bzw. falsch halten. Denn im Prinzip geht es doch genau um dasselbe.....


----------



## Enisra (3. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man Metacritic für unnötig hält, müsste man folgerichtig auch das eigene Wertungssystem für unnötig bzw. falsch halten. Denn im Prinzip geht es doch genau um dasselbe.....


 
was Viktor auch schon gesagt hat ...

mal ab davon ist das auch ein Apfel und Birnen Vergleich, denn auch ohne Text sagt eine Einzelwertung mehr aus als das Mischmaschkuddelmuddel das einfach Wertungen so zusammen zählt wie ein Autoübersetzer Texte ausspuckt und dann auch über Obskuren Gründen festlegt welche Wertung wichtiger sein soll, also da kann ich auch gleich würfeln


----------



## shippy74 (3. Juli 2013)

Da sieht man, meiner Meinung nach, wie Dumm solche Bewertungen sind. Das fängt schon damit an das man, je nach Test, lesen kann das Leute sich um 2 punkte streiten. Meiner Meinung nach sollte so ein System abgeschafft werden und dafür 3 Daumen, entweder Hoch, Es macht Spaß, Daumen in der Mitte, Es geht so oder aber Daumen runter, geht garnicht. Dazu ein Aussagekräftiger Text aus dem man Erkennen kann warum man auf das Ergebnis gekommen ist. 
Damit wäre alle geholfen, die einen müssten nicht immer Weinen wenn sie mit den Punkten nicht einverstanden sind  und die anderen hätten nen einfachen überblick.

Punkte sagen nix aus, oder kann mir einer Erklären warum ein FC3 - 88 Punkte bekommt und ein COD 91, ist FC deshalb merklich schlechter?? 
Wenn ich jemandem ein Spiel empfehle sag ich nicht: Ich geb dem Spiel 99 Punkte, ich sag es ist Gut / Mittelmäßig oder eben Schlecht, dann folgt ne Begründung und Gut ist.


----------



## MrFob (3. Juli 2013)

Schoener Artikel, Victor.
Einen Gedanken moechte ich dazu noch loswerden, der zwar im Artikel impliziert, aber nicht direkt erwaehnt ist.
Ein grosses Problem mit diesem System ist doch, dass Entwickler letztlich dazu veranlasst werden, moeglichst mainstream kompatible Spiele zu entwickeln. Jeder Versuch daraus auszubrchen, ein individuelles und innovatives (aber vielleicht noch nicht 100% ausgereiftes) Spielerlebnis zu schaffen ist doch bei einem System dass sich auf den "groessten gemeinsamen Nenner" konzentriert zum Scheitern verurteilt.
Wenn ein Score hauptsaechlich dadurch entsteht, dass moeglichst viele Leute das Produkt gut bewerten und dabei auch noch die populaersten Publikationen hoeher gewichtet werden, dann werden Nischentitel, ja sogar ganze Genres gleich doppelt benachteiligt.

Klar, die neueste Ausrede um disem Problem zu begegnen ist natuerlich afuer gibt's ja den Indie Sektor".
Das lasse ich fuer mich aber nicht gelten. Ich persoenlich bin kein grosser Fan von Indie Spielen (die meisten sind mir zu hipster maessig aufgezogen). Meiner Meinung nach kommen die besten Spiele dann zustande, wenn grosse Publisher und bekannte Studios ihre Erfahrung einsetzen und mit ein paar verbrauchten Ideen erweitern koennen. Der Metacritic-Wahn steht diesem Gedanken diametral entgegen und das sehe ich als das groesste Problem, dass durch diese Einstellung der Publisher verursacht wird.


----------



## Enisra (3. Juli 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Da sieht man, meiner Meinung nach, wie Dumm solche Bewertungen sind. Das fängt schon damit an das man, je nach Test, lesen kann das Leute sich um 2 punkte streiten


 
nja, solchen Holzköpfen muss man nur eine Filmbewertung an den Kopf werfen, da ist die Spanne von 20 Punkten Normal und der Test von Menschen und nicht von Wertungsrobotern

Wobei ganz toll sind die, die zwei Unterschiedliche Genre und/oder uralten Krams raus suchen


----------



## LordCrash (3. Juli 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> was Viktor auch schon gesagt hat ...
> 
> mal ab davon ist das auch ein Apfel und Birnen Vergleich, denn auch ohne Text sagt eine Einzelwertung mehr aus als das Mischmaschkuddelmuddel das einfach Wertungen so zusammen zählt wie ein Autoübersetzer Texte ausspuckt und dann auch über Obskuren Gründen festlegt welche Wertung wichtiger sein soll, also da kann ich auch gleich würfeln


 
Nein, ich bin nicht der Ansicht, dass eine Einzelwertung mehr aussagt, als ein wie auch immer zusammengesetzter Durchschnittswert.....ganz ehrlich, es geht ja nicht nur um den einen Wert. Auf Metacritic kann man jede Wertung lesen, die eingeflossen ist. Farbige Balken zeigen gleich neben der Durchschnittswertung an, wie viele gute, durchschnittliche und schlechte Wertungen eingegangen sind. Dann kann man Ausreißer und "Verrisse" schnell aussortieren....

Bei einer Einzelwertung bin ich völlig vom einzelnen Verfasser und von seiner Meinung abhängig. Hat der einen anderen Geschmack als ich, gibt er dem Spiel eine deutlich schlechtere Wertung oder umgekehrt. Viele Meinungen (wenn auch mit unterschiedlicher Gewichtung) gleichen das aus (ist reine Statistik).

Noch mal: nicht die Metacritic Wertung/Sache ist schlecht, sondern die Art, wie sie teilweise genutzt/instrumenalisiert wird. Da kann ja Metacritic wenig dafür, wenn irgendwelche Publisher diesen Durchschnittswert als Grundlage für Bezahlungen usw heranziehen. DAS ist natürlich völliger Blödsinn, darüber müssen wir nicht diskutieren....

Für den einigermaßen denkfähigen Menschen ist Metacritic hingegen eine recht gute und komfortable Anlaufstelle für Spieletests und Informationen zu spielen....


Edit: Notorisch überbewertete Titel wie Bioshock Infinite sind natürlich auch auf Metacritic völlig überbewertet. Da gibt es zwischen Einzelwertung und Durchschnittswert fast keinen Unterschied....


----------



## Briareos (3. Juli 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sollte so ein System abgeschafft werden und dafür 3 Daumen, entweder Hoch, Es macht Spaß, Daumen in der Mitte, Es geht so oder aber Daumen runter, geht garnicht. Dazu ein Aussagekräftiger Text aus dem man Erkennen kann warum man auf das Ergebnis gekommen ist.


Ich persönlich würde noch einen Schritt weitergehen, denn auch Daumen/Sterne/Biergläser/was-auch-immer kann man immer noch graduieren.

Ich lese, zumindest in der PCG, immer zuerst die Kommentare bei einem Spieltest und ab und an wird es da auch erwähnt. Anstelle einer Bewertung würde mir viel eher ein, ich nenn es mal "Amazon"-System gefallen. Am Ende des Tests sollte erwähnt werden: "Spiel X könnte denjenigen gefallen, die auch Spiel A, E und F mochten." und "Spiel X wird Leuten, dennen schon Spiel B, D und G nicht gefiel, auch nicht gefallen."

Sowas ist für mich zumindest viel aussagekräftiger als der Unterschied zwischen 82 und 85.


----------



## derFleder (3. Juli 2013)

Ihr seid journalistisch aber auch nicht gerade auf dem höchsten Niveau.

Erst wird infrage gestellt, ob denn eine identische Wertung von Edge und IGN vergleichbar sei und dann lasst ihr euch über eben diese zuvor bemängelte Gewichtung aus? Finden Sie hier selbst keinen Fehler, Herr Eippert?

Im Grunde stimme ich euch bei Metacritic ja zu.
Seid mir nicht böse, aber diese Bigotterie lässt mich diesen Beitrag getrost ignorieren.


----------



## dangee (3. Juli 2013)

Mal davon ab, dass es alles valide Punkte sind die angesprochen wurden - der Gedanke hinter einem Metascore ist ja nicht falsch - wie Viktor auch schrieb. Ich gucke für gewöhnlich auch nicht auf die Seite. Dafür lese ich halt die PCG und höre den Podcast der mir zur Einschätzung der Redakteure hilft. Unabhängig von der stets angepeilten opjektiven Wertung kann man sich anhand des Meinungskasten des Redakteurs auch gut einen Eindruck vom Spiel machen. Ich lag nie falsch wenn ich z.B. nach Robs Empfehlung gekauft habe 

Und dennoch: Gerade bei Steamsales lunst man ja doch hin und wieder auf die Zahl, die einem direkt eingeblendet wird. Spiele, die nicht im Retail landeten und somit nicht von der PCG getestet wurden, kann man so recht fix erfassen. Wenn im Schnitt von Metascritic ein Spiel im Mittelfeld landet (sagen wir 50-60 / 100 Punkte) weiß ich zumindest, dass das Spiel nicht für jederman geeignet ist. Wenn ich aber z.B. auf Wirtschaftssimulationen stehe und dies einer ist, kann ich ggf schon mit dem Spiel etwas anfangen. Der Kopf muss halt auch mitdenken.


----------



## ViktorEippert (3. Juli 2013)

derFleder schrieb:


> Erst wird infrage gestellt, ob denn eine identische Wertung von Edge und IGN vergleichbar sei und dann lasst ihr euch über eben diese zuvor bemängelte Gewichtung aus? Finden Sie hier selbst keinen Fehler, Herr Eippert?


 
Nein, da finde ich keinen Fehler, denn das sind zwei verschiedene Dinge. Die Unterschiede zwischen den Edge-Wertungen und denen von IGN (oder eben anderen Seiten/Magazinen) liegen im Unterschied der verschiedenen Wertungsphilosophien der beiden Publikationen. Edge wertet einfach anders als IGN. Die Gewichtung von Metacritic liegt hingegen im Ermessen der Metacritic-Betreiber und richtet sich "nach der Qualität" einer Publikation, wobei das Metacritic-Team über diese Qualität entscheidet.


----------



## LordCrash (3. Juli 2013)

Vik86 schrieb:


> Nein, da finde ich keinen Fehler, denn das sind zwei verschiedene Dinge. Die Unterschiede zwischen den Edge-Wertungen und denen von IGN (oder eben anderen Seiten/Magazinen) liegen im Unterschied der verschiedenen Wertungsphilosophien der beiden Publikationen. Edge wertet einfach anders als IGN. Die Gewichtung von Metacritic liegt hingegen im Ermessen der Metacritic-Betreiber und richtet sich "nach der Qualität" einer Publikation, wobei das Metacritic-Team über diese Qualität entscheidet.


 
Wo ist denn dann das Problem mit Metacritic? In dem Fall erstellt Metacritic eine Art eigene Wertung basierend auf Wertungen andererPublikationen, na und? 
Wenn jetzt von Obisidian verlangt worden wäre, dass Fallout NV statt bei Metacritic bei der PC Games eine bessere Wertung als 85% hätte haben müssen, wäre das besser oder schlechter gewesen vom Grundsatz her? Oder nicht doch genauso schlecht? 

Es ist doch hanebüchen, eine Wertung bzw. eine Seite für den falschen Umgang mit ihr verantwortlich zu machen, sorry...

Man kann zwar gegen Spielewertungen (also in Zahlenform) generell sein, aber das ist dann kein reines Metacritic-Problem. Das ist ein Problem aller Publikationen, inlklusive der PC Games.


----------



## Rabowke (3. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Wo ist denn dann das Problem mit Metacritic? In dem Fall erstellt Metacritic eine Art eigene Wertung basierend auf Wertungen andererPublikationen, na und? [...]


 Die Probleme wurden doch erklärt ...  

Es fehlt eine transparente Grundlage, wie denn die "eigene" Wertung erstellt wird. Bei einzelnen Tests kann man sich ja die Wertung anhand von div. Faktoren erklären, z.B. nackte Zahlen oder halt Texte.

Aber Metacritic kocht hier, völlig intransparent, ihr eigenes Süppchen ... 

Des Weiteren scheint es Fälle zu geben, wo Bonuszahlungen an bestimmte Metacriticen "gebunden" sind. Wenn jetzt aber die Entstehung dieser Wertungen nicht nachvollziehbar ist, dann kann das für einen AN schon frustrierend sein.

Darum geht's und rein objektiv gibts, allein auf die zwei Faktoren, nix gegen zu sagen!


----------



## lars9401 (3. Juli 2013)

Briareos schrieb:


> Am Ende des Tests sollte erwähnt werden: "Spiel X könnte denjenigen gefallen, die auch Spiel A, E und F mochten." und "Spiel X wird Leuten, dennen schon Spiel B, D und G nicht gefiel, auch nicht gefallen."



Das gab es in den alten Ausgaben der PC Games schon. Keine Ahnung wieso das abgeschafft wurde.


----------



## LordCrash (3. Juli 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Die Probleme wurden doch erklärt ...
> 
> Es fehlt eine transparente Grundlage, wie denn die "eigene" Wertung erstellt wird. Bei einzelnen Tests kann man sich ja die Wertung anhand von div. Faktoren erklären, z.B. nackte Zahlen oder halt Texte.
> 
> Aber Metacritic kocht hier, völlig intransparent, ihr eigenes Süppchen ...


Na und? Für mich sind die Wertungen hier auch teilweise sehr intransparent und vor allem wenig koherent. Jeder Teste kocht sein eigenes Süppchen, selbst innerhalb der gleichen Genres. 

Außerdem ist der Metacritic-Wert KEIN Wert, der auf einem eigenen Test beruht. Es ist nur eine Zahl, die einen ersten Überblick über die Wertungslandschaft geben soll, mehr nicht. Sie erhebt doch gar keinen Anspruch darauf, die einzig wichtige (oder überhaupt wichtige) Zahl im Spieleuniversum zu sein. Sie gibt nur einen ersten Anhaltspunkt, wie das internationale Spieletestsystem ein Spiel bewertet hat. Ist es wichtig, ob dieser Durchschnittswert nun den exakten Durchschnitt alles eingeflossenen Tests wiedergibt? Ist es wirklich wichtig, ob dieser Wert 2 oder 3 Prozentpunkt abweicht von einem gewichteten Wert. Ich denke nicht.....



> Des Weiteren scheint es Fälle zu geben, wo Bonuszahlungen an bestimmte Metacriticen "gebunden" sind. Wenn jetzt aber die Entstehung dieser Wertungen nicht nachvollziehbar ist, dann kann das für einen AN schon frustrierend sein.


Klar ist das frustrierend, keine Frage. Aber was kann da Metacritic dafür? Das ist die Schuld der Publisher, die so ein schwachsinniges Zahlungsprogramm entwerfen.....



> Darum geht's und rein objektiv gibts, allein auf die zwei Faktoren, nix gegen zu sagen!


Doch, weil man sich über irgendetwas aufregt, wo es rein objektiv nichts zum Aufregen gibt. Dem "mündigen" Spieler kann es völlig wurscht sein, wie die Metacritic-Durchschnittswertung zustande kommt. Das ist nur eine Zahl. Wer wissen will, was dahinter steckt, kann sich ja einfach die Einzeltests anschauen, die auf Metacritic schön übersichtlich aufgelistet sind. Alles andere ist SINNLOSE Mathematik an dieser Stelle.... 

Viel heiße Luft um nichts.....


----------



## archwizard80 (3. Juli 2013)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Als erster Anhaltspunkt ist so ein Score nicht schlecht. Spiele mit grottigen Wertungen braucht man im allgemeinen nicht groß recherchieren. Hat es eine passable Wertung und passt in mein Genre wird dann recherchiert. Ob ich ein Spiel dann kaufe mache ich aber von den Review-Texten abhängig. Eben um mehr oder weniger sicher gehen zu können, dass es vom Geschmack her kompatibel ist. Wer nur anhand einer Zahl ein Spiel kauft, ist selber schuld.
> 
> Bis dann denn!
> 
> McTrevor


 
Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Als grobe Orientierung ist es nicht schlecht. 
Dass Publisher bestimmte Wertungen voraussetzen etc. schockiert mich doch etwas.
Allerdings muss man wohl davon ausgehen, dass diese direkt mit den Verkaufszahlen zusammenhängen. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass mehr Leute vor einer Kaufentscheidung nicht nur den Metascore checken und auch Spielen eine Chance geben, die einen schlechteren Wert haben.


----------



## Enisra (3. Juli 2013)

archwizard80 schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Als grobe Orientierung ist es nicht schlecht.


 
ja, das sieht man gut an Edna bricht aus
nicht ...
eigentlich das Fallbeispiel wie sich überhaupt nicht drauf verlassen kann


----------



## LordCrash (4. Juli 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, das sieht man gut an Edna bricht aus
> nicht ...
> eigentlich das Fallbeispiel wie sich überhaupt nicht drauf verlassen kann



Man könnte ja meinen, die Seite bestehe nur aus dem einen Wert, was definitiv nicht der Fall ist. Dort sind alle Einzelwertungen bzw. Tests aufgelistet und du kannst schön nachlesen, warum wer dem Spiel welche Wertung gegeben hat.

Scheinbar hat Edna bricht aus einfach vielen Testern nicht gefallen. Warum kann man sich also nicht darauf verlassen? Wenn jetzt dem PC Games Tester ein Spiel nicht gefällt, das aber dir gefällt, dann kannst du dich ja auch nicht auf die PC Games Wertung verlassen....

Man sollte in die ganze Sache nicht mehr hineininterpretieren, als drinsteckt....


----------



## Enisra (4. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Man könnte ja meinen, die Seite bestehe nur aus dem einen Wert, was definitiv nicht der Fall ist. Dort sind alle Einzelwertungen bzw. Tests aufgelistet und du kannst schön nachlesen, warum wer dem Spiel welche Wertung gegeben hat.
> 
> Scheinbar hat Edna bricht aus einfach vielen Testern nicht gefallen. Warum kann man sich also nicht darauf verlassen? Wenn jetzt dem PC Games Tester ein Spiel nicht gefällt, das aber dir gefällt, dann kannst du dich ja auch nicht auf die PC Games Wertung verlassen....
> 
> Man sollte in die ganze Sache nicht mehr hineininterpretieren, als drinsteckt....


 
Also zum einem, mal ehrlich, wenn man schon die Nasen hier rumjammern hört wegen der Wertung, dann ist klar: Viele lesen keinen Test, die sehen die Wertung und meinen zu wissen ob das Spiel nichts ist
Es ist schon von vielen ziemlich Leichgläubig zu glauben die Leute würden das intelligent nutzen
Außerdem, wenn man deren Test ließt weiß man, dass diese Tests für den deutschen Markt ohne miese Übersetzung für´n Arsch sind -> Wertung ist auch für´n Arsch, was aus der Wertung nur nicht hervorgeht


----------



## Bonkic (4. Juli 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, das sieht man gut an Edna bricht aus
> nicht ...
> eigentlich das Fallbeispiel wie sich überhaupt nicht drauf verlassen kann


 
das spiel war vielen publikationen im ausland offenbar zu abgefahren.
außerdem war die us-version offenbar fehlerhaft und die übersetzung eher beschissen.
außerdem stützt sich der metascore auf gerade mal 7 bewertungen, darunter keine einzige deutsche.


----------



## brechwertmyoper (4. Juli 2013)

Ich gucke gerne auf metacritic. 

In der heutigen Zeit ist jede Minute kostbar, die man zum spielen hat, da kann ichs mir nicht leisten ne vermeintliche Gurke zu kaufen. 

Mann muss sich ja nicht nur seine Meinung durch metacritic bilden, dann wäre man selbst schuld. 

Aber die Wertungen geben doch eine Tendenz ab... Dann guckt man noch auf metacritic bei den einzelnen Wertungen, pickt sich seine lieblingsmagazine heraus und bildet sich seine Meinung. 


Als ich mir die PS Vita gekauft habe, hatte ich null Ahnung von den Spielen. Da will ich nicht ewig stundenlang im Internet suchen und recherchieren, was gut ist. 

Da gehe ich auf metacritic, dann PS Vita, sortiere nach Wertungen aller Spiele. Picke mir das heraus was mich anspricht und suche diese Spiele bei meinen lieblingsspielemagazinen oder gucke testvideos bei YouTube, von professionellen Magazinen oder recherchiere nach diesen bestimmten titeln. 

Ruckizucki ging das. 


Spielentwickler, Firmen, publisher, eigentlich die ganze Marktwirtschaft. Das überrascht mich überhaupt nicht, dass es dort Knebelverträge und Klauseln gibt. Das ist wie überall.

Schließlich sind wir hier nicht beim kindergeburtstag oder bei der Wohlfahrt. Das ist knallhartes Business, wie in jeder anderen Firma. 

Es geht um Gewinnorientierung, nur so bleibt ein Unternehmen am Markt. Und solange es Entwickler gibt die dafür arbeiten, solange scheints ja noch lukrativ zu sein. 

Man darf nicht alles tot-regulieren. Das ist das so genannte Berufsrisiko 

Grüße


----------



## Rabowke (4. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Na und? Für mich sind die Wertungen hier auch teilweise sehr intransparent und vor allem wenig koherent. Jeder Teste kocht sein eigenes Süppchen, selbst innerhalb der gleichen Genres.


Absolut richtig ... nur wird deren Wertung deutlich detailierter erklärt, oder nicht? Korrigiere mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber bislang gibt es zu jeder Prozentwertung auch einen laaaaaaaangen Text von einem Redakteur. Diesem kann man entnehmen, was aus Sicht des Testers nicht stimmt ... dir als mündiger Leser steht es dann frei, sich seine eigene Meinung zu bilden.



> Außerdem ist der Metacritic-Wert KEIN Wert, der auf einem eigenen Test beruht. Es ist nur eine Zahl, die einen ersten Überblick über die Wertungslandschaft geben soll, mehr nicht.


Niemand hat behauptet, dass der Metacritic-Wert auf einem eigenen Test beruht. Ihr eigenes Süppchen kochen hast du scheinbar falsch verstanden, denn ...



> Sie gibt nur einen ersten Anhaltspunkt, wie das internationale Spieletestsystem ein Spiel bewertet hat. Ist es wichtig, ob dieser Durchschnittswert nun den exakten Durchschnitt alles eingeflossenen Tests wiedergibt?


... hier liegt der Hase im Pfeffer. Durch eine völlig intransparente Bewertung von Tests seitens Metacritic wird das Gesamtbild verfälscht. Ob du jetzt die Bonuszahlung bzw. die Anforderungen als Humbug ansiehst oder nicht, Fakt ist, irgendwelche messbaren Kritieren muss man für solche Bonusziele haben und Verkaufszahlen sind mMn noch demotivierender als Tests von einem Produkt. Denn schlussendlich soll die Leistung der Leute, die sich im Endresultat in Wertungen manifestiert, belohnt werden und nicht durch die Anzahl der Leute, die das Spiel kaufen. 

Denn du kannst ein total tolles Spiel entwickelt haben und es versauert im Laden. 

Gern auch anders rum: du kannst den x. Abklatsch von Fifa Soccer entwickeln, bist nur mit halben Herzblut dabei und das Ding verkaufst sich wie geschnitten Brot. Ist eine Bonuszahlung gestaffelt nach VKZ jetzt der richtige Motivator? 

Nein. Aus meiner Sicht nicht.

Der Punkt, der mich stört, dass diese unterschiedliche Bewertung bzw. Gewichtung einzelner Test seitens Metacritic nur ganz im Rande beiläufig erwähnt wird. Schlussendlich ist das aber der Kern von Metacritic und hier würde ich mir einfach mehr Transparenz wünschen.


----------



## Briareos (4. Juli 2013)

Ich glaube die Kritik im Artikel bezieht sich nicht auf das Portal metacritcs als solches und auch gar nicht so sehr auf die dort abgebildete "Durchschnittswertung".

So wie ich das verstanden habe ist der Hauptkritikpunkt von Viktor der, was die Industrie und hier mehrheitlich die Publisher, aus dem von metacritics gebildeten Durchschnittswert macht. Denn zumindest einige (wie das Beispiel mit FNV zeigt) erheben diesen Durchschnittswert zum alleine gültigen, absolut fehlerfreien Gütewert eines Spiels. Und das ist das, was auch mir sehr bedenklich erscheint.

Dass dieser Wert zusätzlich noch mit einer ominösen, intransparenten Gewichtung der Wertungen einherkommt, ist da nur ein zusätzlicher Kritikpunkt. Denn wer kann seine Hand dafür ins Feuer legen, das metacritics nicht von Publisher X Geld bekommt um bei dessen Spielen die positiven Test mehr zu gewichten als die negativen und somit eine höhere Durchschnittswertung zu erzielen?

Für uns Kunden ist ein Portal wie metacritics als erste Anlaufstelle zur Orientierung durchaus nützlich wie brechwertmyoper bereits geschrieben hat. Aber den metacriticswert handfesten Fakten wie z.B. Verkaufszahlen vorzuziehen ist schlichtweg bescheuert.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Juli 2013)

Briareos schrieb:


> Aber den metacriticswert handfesten Fakten wie z.B. Verkaufszahlen vorzuziehen ist schlichtweg bescheuert.


 
den satz versteh ich nicht.
sagen verkaufszahlen deiner meinung nach also mehr über die qualität eines spiels aus, als der metascore? nee, oder?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Juli 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> den satz versteh ich nicht.
> sagen verkaufszahlen deiner meinung nach also mehr über die qualität eines spiels aus, als der metascore? nee, oder?


 Aus der Sicht derer, die ihre Produkte verscheuern wollen, sind nackte Verkaufszahlen so oder so das Wichtigste. Warum sollte sich ein Publisher über schlechte Wertungen nen Kopf machen, wenn die Kasse ungeachtet solcher kräftig klingelt ?


----------



## Briareos (4. Juli 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> den satz versteh ich nicht.
> sagen verkaufszahlen deiner meinung nach also mehr über die qualität eines spiels aus, als der metascore? nee, oder?


 Nein, aber finanzielle Boni werden in der Wirtschaft üblicherweise am wirtschaftlichen Erfolg eines Produkts festgemacht. Welchen metascore ein Spiel bekommen hat kann dem Publisher im Prinzip egal sein solange es sich verkauft wie geschnitten Brot.


----------



## LordCrash (4. Juli 2013)

Auch wenn manche das nicht gerne hören hier: Verkaufszahlen sind in der Tat ein Anzeichen dafür, ob ein Spiel vielen Leuten gefällt oder nicht. Natürlich gibt es auch Titel, die recht unbekannt sind und deswegen unter sich unter Umständen daher nicht gut verkaufen. Vergleicht man aber große AAA Titel, so haben Verkaufszahlen direkte Aussagekraft über die Qualität des Spiels. Jeder einzelne Spielekauf ist nämlich ein Bekenntnis des Kunden zum Spiel in dem Sinne, dass der Kunde das Spiel gut genug für einen Kauf hält...... 

Bessere "harte" Fakten als die Verkaufszahlen gibt es nicht. Da kommen auch Durchschnittswertungen von Tests nicht ran. Klar gibt es auch geschicktes Marketing, das Leute zum Kauf verleitet. Aber wer kann denn genau sagen, wie viele Leute sich ein Spiel wegen dem Marketing und wie viele Leute sich das Spiel aus Überzeugung gekauft haben?

Und dass Hersteller am wirtschaftlichen Erfolg eines Produktes gemessen und bezahlt werden, liegt doch auf der Hand......viel mehr zumindest als sie an einem Durchschnittswert von Tests zu messen....


@ Rabowke
Die fehlende Transparenz scheint dir bei Metacritic der größte Dorn im Auge zu sein, richtig? Dem stimme ich zu, nur halte ich das nach wie vor für nicht besonders wichtig. Diesen ominösen Durchschnittswert halte ich für relativ uninteressant, die anderen Inhalte der Metacritic-Seite sind deutlich interessanter.
Und das mit der Einzelwertung und der Erklärung im Text dazu....nun ja, dass ist nicht immer so klar. Der Text kann niemals klar machen (bzw. tut es bisher nicht), warum ein Spiel 90% oder 88% oder 86% oder 92% erhält. Manche Tests lesen sich echt gut und das Spiel erhält am Ende nur eine 7x% (aka Gunslinger). Das ist für mich auch nicht viel transparenter als die Metacritic-Gesamtwertung......


----------



## Pr34cher (5. Juli 2013)

Vik86 schrieb:


> Ja, aber wie objektiv ist denn so ein Metascore? Selbst wenn es keine Gewichtung gäbe und die Wertungssysteme nicht komplett vermischt werden würde, würde ein Metascore berechnet aus 100 Wertungen, trotzdem nur aussagen, wie gut es 100 Leute *abhängig von der Wertungsphilosophie ihrer Publikation *finden. Warum also von der Wertung abhängig machen? Verkaufszahlen über einen gewissen Zeitraum könnte ich ja noch nachvollziehen für Bonuszahlungen. Das sind harte, unumstößliche Fakten, die zudem viel über den Erfolg eines Titels aussagen.


 
So objektiv wie möglich schrieb ich und das System ist sicher nicht perfekt, weil es auch nicht geht. Aber Durchschnittswerte sind objektiver. Deine Kritik ist wohl, dass sei nicht transparent und daher nicht verwendbar. Kann man ja so stehen lassen, ich stimme dem nicht zu. Aus vielen Kritiken einen Durchschnittswert der Gesamteindrücke gemäß Wichtungen zu machen, auch wenn die nicht transparent sind, gefällt mir immer noch. Die Stichprobe muss genügend groß sein, damit ein Wert objektiv nah an dem "echten" (was auch immer das hier sein soll) Ergebnis sein kann.
Weil Redakteur X nun mal das alte FO2 mochte, mag er FO3 nicht und Redakteur Y mag Shooter an sich viel lieber, weshalb FO3 für ihn Defizite hat und Redakteur Y gefiel die Präsentation am Nacktbadestrand richtig toll.
Mach mir nen Durchschnitt, ist allemal besser als alle von denen. Und gewichte X möglichst am höchsten. Ist schon klar, wo der Kritikpunkt liegt, aber wie hier viele sagten die Zahl ist nur ein Kriterium, wahrscheinlich ein kleineres als gedacht. Ich schlage vor ihr macht mal eine Umfrage zur Entscheidungsfindung bei Käufen.

Verkaufszahlen werden massiv auch durch Werbung beeinflusst. Gegen ein solches Kriterium würde ich mich als Entwickler wehren, denn das liegt nicht in deren Händen. Im übrigen ist dann eine Bezahlung auf Basis Wertung sogar eine gute Idee, endlich geht's mal nicht nur um Verkaufszahlen, sondern eine Marke und deren Fans zu erhalten, statt noch ein CoD, Fifa oder FO: Sims in Wasteland.

Mein Fazit: Metacritic ist besser als die Alternativen. Die fehlende Transparenz ist mist aber ich kann auch ohne auskommen, wie gesagt gibt nix anderes. Und wie ein anderer hier sagte, ich les die Texte zentral einfach gerne. Kritiker + User (die ich übrigens aussagekräftiger finde).


----------



## Eberhard (6. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Auch wenn manche das nicht gerne hören hier: Verkaufszahlen sind in der Tat ein Anzeichen dafür, ob ein Spiel vielen Leuten gefällt oder nicht.



Dass das keineswegs so absolut stimmt, sieht man doch am aktuellen Sim City. Riesenhaft gehyped, dürfte ein rundes Drittel mit dem Spiel nicht sehr viel Spaß gehabt haben bzw. nicht zufrieden sein, wenn nicht sogar mehr. Natürlich lässt sich quantitativ nicht genau beziffern, welcher Anteil der Käufe auf den Marketing-Hype zurückgehen und welche nicht, aber die Sensibilität der Leute wird weiter zunehmen.
Ein weiteres Problem der "hohe Verkaufszahlen sagen einem, was gut ist": Man bekommt immer mehr vom Gleichen, bis es nicht mehr gut ist, da zwischenzeitlich Dank ewiger Wiederholung langweilig. Dann steht man da und hat gar keine Ahnung, womit man Geld verdienen könnte, weil man ja jahrelang nur das gepublished hat, was billigen Ertrag versprach.
Es ist kein Zufall, dass Kickstarter immer beliebter wird, weil dort die Leute dirkekter sagen können, was sie möchten, EHE entwicklerseitig allzu viel Geld ausgegeben wurde.Wenn die ersten der hochbezahlten Showprojekte ("Eternity" und "Torment 2", vorher auch noch "Wasteland 2") gute Ware abliefern, voch werden niel mehr Leute Vetrauen fassen und per Kickstarter noch ganz andere Summen finanzieren, auch 20 oder 30 Mio. Die Zukunft liegt im custom-made-Sektor. Die Kunden sagen, was sie haben möchten und es wird produziert. Und auch wieder für kleinere Märkte. Die riesenzahligen "wir sagen Euch, was Ihr doch bitteschön gut finden sollt"-Spiele werden weniger werden. D
Warten wir's mal ab.


----------



## LordCrash (7. Juli 2013)

Naja, dem entgegen steht ja eigentlich, dass der Videospielemarkt noch nie so vielfältig war wie heute. Große AAA Titel aller Art existieren neben kleinen Indie-Titeln aller Art, lineare Shooter neben open-world Spielen.....

Ich habe ja nicht gesagt, dass Verkaufszahlen die einzige wichtige Determinante im Geschäft sind. Sie aber als unwichtig abzutun wäre ein großer Fehler, da sie das schlicht nicht sind. Ansonsten geht man nämlich das Risiko ein, schlicht am Kunden vorbeizuentwickeln, was überhaupt keinem nutzt....

Kickstarter und Co. sind in der Tat eine prima Geschichte, weil sie frühzeitig klären können, ob und wie groß die Nachfrage nach einem Produkt ist. Diese "direkte" Form ist den Publishern eben nicht so einfach möglich. Diese müssen sich auf bisherige Verkaufszahlen, Trends, Fokusgruppen, Erfahrung und die Qualität ihrer Entwickler verlassen. Dass dabei trotzdem auch "Neues" herauskommen kann, wenn die richtigen Leute an der richtigen Stelle arbeiten, sieht man ja an den zahlreichen neuen IPs oder Spieleserien mit neuen Inhalten, die auf der E3 oder schon vorher vorgestellt wurden.

Nur werden in diese neuen Spiele meist auch Elemente eingearbeitet, die sich in vorigen Spielen als Kundenfavoriten herausgestellt haben. So wird das in jeder Industrie gemacht inkl. der Vidoespielindustrie. Es kann doch nicht schlecht sein, dem Kundenwunsch zu entsprechen.

Für "ganz" neue Ideen benötigt man in der Tat kleine Gruppen mit kleinem Budget und daher auch mit kleinem Risiko. Das können Indie-Entwickler oder auch Kickstarter-Projekte sein. Sind diese neuen Ideen kommerziell erfolgreich, haben sie die Chance "größer" zu werden in kommenden Spielen. Ich sehe darin überhaupt kein Problem.


----------



## Eberhard (8. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Naja, dem entgegen steht ja eigentlich, dass der Videospielemarkt noch nie so vielfältig war wie heute. Große AAA Titel aller Art existieren neben kleinen Indie-Titeln aller Art, lineare Shooter neben open-world Spielen.....



Diese Vielfältigkeit entsteht aber gerade erst JETZT, nachdem Dank ewiger Monokultur über Jahre eine ganze Generation in eine bestimmte Richtung erzogen wurde (nämlich Shooter). Das ist eine Folge! Glücklicherweise wurde sie auch gleich überfüttert, so das wenigstens einige dieser Spieler sich nun auch anderen Dingen zuwenden und den Indie-Markt bilden bzw. mit am Leben erhalten. Den anderen Teil bilden die sog. Silver-Gamer, die nach Abwechslung oder zumindest alter Qualität hungernd, Neues in der Indie-Szene probieren, oder per Kickstarter Anschluss an alten Dingen suchen, die seltsamerweise nicht weiter geführt wurden, obwohl sie dem Kundenwunsch entsprachen.



LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich habe ja nicht gesagt, dass Verkaufszahlen die einzige wichtige Determinante im Geschäft sind.


Es klang ein wenig so. Und bei sehr vielen Publishern waren und sind sie in der Tat leider die einzige Beurteilungsgröße.Dazu kommt dann noch Ertragsmaximierung mittels verminderter Qualität (hier wäre wieder das neue Sim City anzuführen).



LordCrash schrieb:


> Sie aber als unwichtig abzutun wäre ein großer Fehler, da sie das schlicht nicht sind. Ansonsten geht man nämlich das Risiko ein, schlicht am Kunden vorbeizuentwickeln, was überhaupt keinem nutzt....



So schwarz-weiss muss man an die Sache ja nicht herangehen. Aber wenn man GAR KEINEN Mut zu Neuem hat (und das eben nicht nur als ungeliebtes und unbrauchbares Feature in einem bewährten Titel), dann steht man auch ohne alles da, wenn das Bewährte irgendwann ausläuft. Dass man sich IMMER Gedanken darüber macht, ob das, was man vorhat, überhaupt jemanden interessiert, ist klar, aber mit dem Werbeaufwand, mit dem man heutzutage neue Triple-A-Titel in den Markt drückt, könnte man auch neue Ideen in den Markt drücken. Nur hat man sich die Verbraucher schon verzogen durch diese leidigen, immer kürzeren Serienpublikationen. Da hat man sich ein großes Stück weit sein eigenes Grab geschaufelt. (Die Auto-Industrie läuft übrigens mehr und mehr in die gleiche Falle).



LordCrash schrieb:


> Kickstarter und Co. sind in der Tat eine prima Geschichte, weil sie frühzeitig klären können, ob und wie groß die Nachfrage nach einem Produkt ist. Diese "direkte" Form ist den Publishern eben nicht so einfach möglich.


Das stimmt so nicht. Denn die Publisher haben zu noch funktionierenden Zeiten das durchaus mächtige Instrument ihrer Foren zur Verfügung gehabt sowie Dank des einen oder anderen beliebten Entwicklerstudios mit gutem Draht zu ihren Kunden auch dort gute Feedback-Kanäle. Die Idee von auf Kundengruppen maßgeschneiderten Produkten (statt Bedienen des kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenners) hätte auch den Publishern kommen können, anstatt das einer amerikanischen Entwicklungshilfeplattform zu überlassen.



LordCrash schrieb:


> DDass dabei trotzdem auch "Neues" herauskommen kann, wenn die richtigen Leute an der richtigen Stelle arbeiten,



Von der Sorte "richtiges Leut" gibt es aber Dank entsprechend fehlgerichteter Ausbildung im Finanzstudium bzw. überhaupt eines Finanzstudiums heutzutage recht wenige. Die meisten sind Finanz-Fachidioten ohne jegliche Menschenkenntnis, mit Profilierungsbedürfnis statt Dienerinstinkt, den ein guter Verkäufer aber haben muss.



LordCrash schrieb:


> Nur werden in diese neuen Spiele meist auch Elemente eingearbeitet, die sich in vorigen Spielen als Kundenfavoriten herausgestellt haben.


Das ist ja der Punkt, über dessen Mengenmässigkeit wir uns hier unterhalten. Jahrelang wurde vom selben produziert, mit nur 1% Neuerung. Und dieses 1% dann noch (Dank Finanzentscheidung, nicht Dank Entwicklerentscheidung) so uninspiriert, das es thematisch so nah am Bisheigen war, dass es als Neueung entweder nicht erkennbar war oder abgelehnt wurde.
Gleichzeitig wurden aber lautstarke Kundenwünsche an anderer Stelle völlig ignoriert, sondern stattdessen an der Schaffung eines noch kleineren gemeinsamen Nenners gebastelt, um trotz der "immer realistischer aussehend"-, "immer bombastischer"-, "immer größer"-, "immer teurer"-Schiene noch in die Gewinnzone zu kommen. Spätestens, wenn ALLE das Gleiche spielen müssen, damit sich ein Titel in der Herstellung lohnt, ist man aber am Ende dieses Irrweges angekommen. 



LordCrash schrieb:


> So wird das in jeder Industrie gemacht inkl. der Vidoespielindustrie. Es kann doch nicht schlecht sein, dem Kundenwunsch zu entsprechen.



Nö, es wird gar nicht in jeder Industrie dem Kundenwunsch entsprochen. Stattdessen wird in vielen Bereichen der Kundenwunsch geformt, um mehr absetzen zu können. Autofarben, Fernseherfarben, am aller-offensichtlichsten Bekleidungsmode usw. sind da gute Beispiele. Dass sich "silber" als Farbe so gut verkauft, ist bspw. eine Erzeihungsfolge. Diese "schmutzt nicht so"-Aussage übrigens genauso. Wäre es bspw. "in", per gelbem Auto seine finanzielle Potenz zu zeigen, gäbe es viel mehr davon, samt waschendem und putzendem Begleitpersonal. Das nur mal kurz als kulturpsychologischen Abstecher.



LordCrash schrieb:


> Für "ganz" neue Ideen benötigt man in der Tat kleine Gruppen mit kleinem Budget und daher auch mit kleinem Risiko. Das können Indie-Entwickler oder auch Kickstarter-Projekte sein. Sind diese neuen Ideen kommerziell erfolgreich, haben sie die Chance "größer" zu werden in kommenden Spielen. Ich sehe darin überhaupt kein Problem.



Dass das Risiko größer ist, wenn man etwas Neues groß startet, da stimme ich zu. Allerdings hat eine gewisse Größe eben auch das Gewicht, Kundengeschmack zu formen. die Branche hat dieses Gewicht allerdings jahrelang dafür genutzt, die Kunden noch mehr in Richtung Shooter und Action zu erziehen, um dort einen gemeinsamen Nenner einer möglichst großen Kundenschar zu schaffen. Mit dem Erfolg, dass mittlerweile Überdruss in der Entstehung ist, die kleine Konkurrenz mit Alternativen die zukunftsversprechenden Brotstücke einheimst, und man zu allem Überfluss dauernd und zunehmend (auf Grund der zur Aufmerksamkeitsschaffung notwendigen Steigerung des Realismus- und Actionlevels in den Spielen) die Gewaltdiskussion am Hacken hat.

Ich gebe Dir Recht, dass klassische Publisher sicher einigen Beschränkungen unterworfen sind, da sind wir uns völlig einig, aber ich sage auch, das sehr vieles in der jüngeren Vergangenheit dilettantisch, kürzestsichtig und von Gier bestimmt gehandhabt wurde, so dass die meisten Krisen selbstverschuldet waren (und sind).


----------



## Briareos (8. Juli 2013)

Eberhard schrieb:


> Diese Vielfältigkeit entsteht aber gerade erst JETZT, nachdem Dank ewiger Monokultur über Jahre eine ganze Generation in eine bestimmte Richtung erzogen wurde (nämlich Shooter). Das ist eine Folge!


Ich mag mich ja irren, aber meine Spieleerfahrung der letzten 25 Jahre war sehr vielfältig. Es ist bei Weitem nicht so, das die angesprochene Vielfalt erst jetzt den Spielemarkt beglückt, es ist mit Kickstarter & Co. jetzt nur ein weitere Aspekt hinzugekommen. Abgesehen davon haben Hersteller schon immer, auch in der "guten alten Zeit" versucht, das zu produzieren, was den meisten Absatz versprach. Ich kann mich noch sehr gut an die Zeiten Mitte der 90er erinnern, als einem die C&C-/WarCraft-Klone quasi im Monatstakt an den Kopf geworfen wurden. Und Nachfolger im Jahresrhythmus ist auch kein Phänomen der Shooter-Ära ... FIFA, FM, NfS & Co machen das seit über 20 Jahren so.

Und wenn sich das x-te CoD/Battlefield halt immer noch verkauft wie warme Semmeln, dann muss es dir oder mir nicht gefallen (was zumindest für meine Person zutrifft), aber es ist nun mal so. Ich kann es auch nicht verstehen, wieso Millionen Menschen Jahr für Jahr 60, 70€ für ein Spiel ausgeben, das sie in genau derselben Form (abgesehen von der Grafik) bereits besitzen. Und die Entwickler vertuschen ihre Kreativitätsarmut ja noch nicht einmal, sondern verkaufen für 15€ noch dieselben Karten, die auch schon im Vorgänger enthalten waren. *twisted mind* Aber es wird, aus mir unbegreiflichen Gründen, ja gekauft ... und das ist es was für die Publisher in allererster Linie zählt, Verkaufszahlen!

Im Prinzip kann es sehr gut mit dem Kinomarkt vergleichen. Welche Filme dominieren denn die Charts? In der Regel die großen Hollywood-Blockbuster, die mit Tonnen von CGI und millionenschweren Explosionen die Logiklücken in der kaum vorhandenen Story zu verdecken hoffen und deren Dialoge von Dreijährigen geschreiben sein müssen.
Trotzdem gibt es auch im Filmgeschäft massenweise kleine, feine Filme, die aus wenig Geld viel machen. Und wenn sie gut sind, dann übertrumpfen sie oft auch die Blockbuster, zumindest was das Verhältniss von Kosten zu Einnahmen betrifft. Aber ein Film kann noch so gut sein ... wenn er keine Zuschauer findet ist's Essig. Und so steht auch für den visionärsten Filmemacher oder Spieleentwickler an erster Stelle die Zuschauer- bzw. Verkaufszahlen, auch wenn manche es nicht offen zugeben würden.


----------

